# Feinstein Goes For Broke With New Gun-Ban Bill



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Feinstein Goes For Broke With New Gun-Ban Bill</SPAN>*​ 









​ 
Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.)—author of the federal “assault weapon” and “large” ammunition magazine ban of 1994-2004—has announced that on the first day of the new Congress—January 3rd— she will introduce a bill to which her 1994 ban will pale by comparison. On Dec. 17th, Feinstein said, “I have been working with my staff for over a year on this legislation” and “It will be carefully focused.” Indicating the depth of her research on the issue, she said on Dec. 21st that she had personally looked at pictures of guns in 1993, and again in 2012.
According to a Dec. 27th posting on Sen. Feinstein’s website and a draft of the bill obtained by NRA-ILA, the new ban would, among other things, adopt new definitions of “assault weapon” that would affect a much larger variety of firearms, require current owners of such firearms to register them with the federal government under the National Firearms Act, and require forfeiture of the firearms upon the deaths of their current owners. Some of the changes in Feinstein’s new bill are as follows:
·*Reduces, from two to one, the number of permitted external features on various firearms**. *The 1994 ban permitted various firearms to be manufactured only if they were assembled with no more than one feature listed in the law. Feinstein’s new bill would prohibit the manufacture of the same firearms with even one of the features.
·*Adopts new lists of prohibited external features**.* For example, whereas the 1994 ban applied to a rifle or shotgun the “pistol grip” of which “protrudes conspicuously beneath the action of the weapon,” the new bill would drastically expand the definition to include any “grip . . . or any other characteristic that can function as a grip.” Also, the new bill adds “forward grip” to the list of prohibiting features for rifles, defining it as “a grip located forward of the trigger that functions as a pistol grip.” Read literally and in conjunction with the reduction from two features to one, the new language would apply to every detachable-magazine semi-automatic rifle. At a minimum, it would, for example, ban all models of the AR-15, even those developed for compliance with California’s highly restrictive ban.
Feinstein’s 1994 ban listed “grenade launcher” as one of the prohibiting features for rifles. Her 2013 bill carries goes even further into the ridiculous, by also listing “rocket launcher.” Such devices are restricted under the National Firearms Act and, obviously, are not standard components of the firearms Feinstein wants to ban. Perhaps a subsequent Feinstein bill will add “nuclear bomb,” “particle beam weapon,” or something else equally far-fetched to the features list. 
·*Expands the definition of “assault weapon” by including**:*
·Three very popular rifles: The M1 Carbine (introduced in 1944 and for many years sold by the federal government to individuals involved in marksmanship competition), a model of the Ruger Mini-14, and most or all models of the SKS.
·Any “semiautomatic, centerfire, or rimfire rifle that has a fixed magazine with the capacity to accept more than 10 rounds,” except for tubular-magazine .22s.
·Any “semiautomatic, centerfire, or rimfire rifle that has an overall length of less than 30 inches,” any “semiautomatic handgun with a fixed magazine that has the capacity to accept more than 10 rounds,” and any semi-automatic handgun that has a threaded barrel.
· *Requires owners of existing “assault weapons” to register them with the federal government under the National Firearms Act (NFA)**. *The NFA imposes a $200 tax per firearm, and requires an owner to submit photographs and fingerprints to the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (BATFE), to inform the BATFE of the address where the firearm will be kept, and to obtain the BATFE’s permission to transport the firearm across state lines.
· *Prohibits the transfer of “assault weapons**.”* Owners of other firearms, including those covered by the NFA, are permitted to sell them or pass them to heirs. However, under Feinstein’s new bill, “assault weapons” would remain with their current owners until their deaths, at which point they would be forfeited to the government.
· *Prohibits the domestic manufacture and the importation of magazines that hold more than 10 rounds of ammunition**.* The 1994 ban allowed the importation of such magazines that were manufactured before the ban took effect. Whereas the 1994 ban protected gun owners from errant prosecution by making the government prove when a magazine was made, the new ban includes no such protection. The new ban also requires firearm dealers to certify the date of manufacture of any >10-round magazine sold, a virtually impossible task, given that virtually no magazines are stamped with their date of manufacture.
*Targets handguns in defiance of the Supreme Court**.* The Court ruled in _District of Columbia v. Heller_ that the Second Amendment protects the right to have handguns for self-defense, in large part on the basis of the fact handguns are the type of firearm “overwhelmingly chosen by American society for that lawful purpose.” Semi-automatic pistols, which are the most popular handguns today, are designed to use detachable magazines, and the magazines “overwhelmingly chosen” by Americans for self-defense are those that hold more than 10 rounds. Additionally, Feinstein’s list of nearly 1,000 firearms exempted by name (see next paragraph) contains not a single handgun. Sen. Feinstein advocated banning handguns before being elected to the Senate, though she carried a handgun for her own personal protection.
· *Contains a larger piece of window dressing than the 1994 ban**. *Whereas the 1994 ban included a list of approximately 600 rifles and shotguns exempted from the ban by name, the new bill’s list is increased to nearly 1,000 rifles and shotguns. Other than for the 11 detachable-magazine semi-automatic rifles and one other semi-automatic rifle included in the list, however, the list appears to be pointless, because a separate provision of the bill exempts “any firearm that is manually operated by bolt, pump, lever, or slide action.”
*Call Your U.S. Senators and Representative: *As noted, Feinstein intends to introduce her bill on January 3rd. President Obama has said that gun control will be a “central issue” of his final term in office, and he has vowed to move quickly on it. 
*Contact your members of Congress at 202-224-3121 to urge them to oppose Sen. Feinstein’s 2013 gun and magazine ban. Our elected representatives in Congress must here from you if we are going to defeat this gun ban proposal. You can write your Representatives and Senators by using our Write Your Representatives tool here: http://www.nraila.org/get-involved-locally/grassroots/write-your-reps.aspx*

Millions of Americans own so-called “assault weapons” and tens of millions own “large” magazines, for self-defense, target shooting, and hunting. For more information about the history of the “assault weapon” issue, please visit www.GunBanFacts.com.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Lol. I guess she wants to "go all out" in hopes of a healthy compromise, because even she has to know that a lot of that shit won't fly as long as poweful lobbyists like the NRA are around.

I really like the "forward grip" ban. Apparently a vertical grip on a gun makes it more dangerous than it was before


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I really like the "forward grip" ban. Apparently a vertical grip on a gun makes it more dangerous than it was before


lol it makes it look dangerous haha. Seriously what are they going to do when someone goes on a killing spree with a high powered air gun or a crossbow ban them too? 

I like how they think if they ban hi cap mags that will solve anything now, like there isn't already millions floating around. Even without hi cap mags, whats to say someone doesn't just load a bunch of 5 round mags and get really good at changing mags....wouldn't make a huge difference really.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

yeah, cuz magazine capacity really matters, if you practice you can overcome any limitation.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't even practice changing mags and I can still do it pretty damn quick. 

Most of these clowns have zero experience with firearms and very little know-how regarding how they operate. The "hurry up and fix this", naive attitude of this country is ridiculous.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

As long as anyone including police officers have guns so will I. This type of reactive managment makes me sick to my stomache. Same theory applies here as it does to the war on drugs stop wasting your time worrying about how to keep it out of our world and start educating our society how to deal with it. When will people finally understand drugs and guns dont kill people stupidity using both kills people


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

Google Gun Control. The first item that popped up on me was a Forbes Magazine article from today. It does the best job I have seen of expressing the real point of the second amendment. It has nothing to do with self defense, hunting, target shooting, or any of that. The second amendment is there to protect us from the likes of Ms Fienstien and other Government do-gooders. That's what chaps all these socialist assess. As long as citizens can still possess weapons to protect us from our Government, they can't totally enslave us. Thank you to the founding fathers.


----------

